# I have been wanting to make My Own case...



## ineedateam1 (May 28, 2009)

Lately i have been wanting to make my Own case

But im not sure about What i want it to look OR how i would do it like Does anyone have any idea's :/


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

you can make one out of cardboard : )


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

My, thats ambitious :smile:

Ive seen some really nice cases made from wood and plexi glass on the web. Suggest you Google and see what takes your fancy.

Id think you would need to be really handy with your choosen material and have the right tools to do a good job. The ultimate mod 

Good luck and send photos if you proceed. ray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ive got my old fired pc and insan1ty threads, give them a look  its really fun, those are each wood and acrylic. i have a copper one in the works, but it has been put on indefinite hold due to me being super busy. ill help in whatever way i can though 

here they are:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-insan1ty-232654.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-fiery-pc-212737.html 

fired pc is much better, but insan1ty was much more technical and harder...


----------

